# Apps for aol



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm trying to get an app for aol for the ipad. There are some apps, but not the one for the welcome screen. Can anybody help me?

Thanks


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an AOL icon on my Home Screen, but it's not an app.  This is what they set up for me at the Apple store.

Go to Safari, type in AOL, and choose the main one.  When the page comes up, add it to your home screen by pressing the fifth icon at the top of the page (the box with an arrow coming out of it), and choosing Add to Home Screen.  You can rename it to whatever you want.  It defaults to AOL.com-NEW -- I shortened it to AOL.  Then press Add, and voila, you'll have an AOL icon on your home screen -- and when you press it, it'll take you straight to the main AOL screen.

Will that work for you, or did you want an actual app?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Kindlemama,
  Thanks, when I went to the Apple store the tech did the samething you said to do. Now I'm set up. I think one of these days I'll figure out how to use the ipad LOL. I may have to move into the store though.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you got it all figured out.    I'm not tech-savvy at all -- I feel your pain.


----------

